# NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2010)

*NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]


----------



## Annabell (22. August 2010)

*NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Hm, meistgesucht heißt, wie schon richtig beschrieben, nicht meistverkauft... schließlich schicke und bekomme ich von Kumpels oft Links mit den Worten: Hast du schon mal so ein hässliches Gehäuse gesehen? Da sind wir sicher nicht die einzigen. Und auch das bringt die Statistik nach oben. Eine Statistik über die meistverkauften Gehäuse fände ich da interessanter.


----------



## WhackShit007 (22. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche ist dass die zweite news dazu und trotzdem hat dieses gehäuse keine einzige wertung. wahrscheinlich stimmt das kommentar eins vor mir.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom vor HAF-X: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche ist dass die zweite news dazu und trotzdem hat dieses gehäuse keine einzige wertung. wahrscheinlich stimmt das kommentar eins vor mir.



Denk ich auch.
Ich mein ohne diese asymetischen Ausstellungen für den Front- und Deckellüfter, wäre das Desing sehr ähnlich den alten Alienware Gehäusen und durchaus schick.
Aber so sind die Phantom's seltsam anzusehen, und für mich überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack.

Zumal für 140€ würde ich mir eher ein Lian Li PC-B25FB Blue Ring oder ein SilverStone Raven RV02 holen.
Beide Gehäuse bieten mehr Platz und eine bessere Kühlung...

...über das Design kann man wie immer streiten.


----------

